# Freezing cow milk



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Good day. I sometimes help a micro dairy farmer and she gives me milk she can't use. It's usually cow. I froze it for the calf I didn't have at the time and for goat kids. 

I've frozen goat milk before and it usually defrosts beautifully. The cow milk, however, is lumpy, has a yellow fat that's separated and smells a little like puke! 

I admit, the containers they go in when I leave the farm are not sterilized. I use 3 1/2 gallon buckets from a bakery and wash them and usually a quick spray with bleach water. I have no intention of drinking the milk, so I'm not sanitizing, just a quick clean. 

Can anyone let me know if this is normal for cow milk to separate and clump after being frozen? The smell is probably more from that yellow fat.

Thanks all


----------



## Melba (Apr 22, 2015)

The fat separation is normal but the smell is probably spoiled or dirty milk. My cow's milk stunk after she first freshened and she ended up having mastitis. I would probably pitch it.


----------

